# Want me to edit your photos?



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Just plain old editing, no extra stuff like font or symbols because I don't know how to do that lol I want to practice some since I haven't done any editing under pressure for a while, it's just been laid back personal stuff instead of homework that needs to be perfect.

I'm using Lightroom and can do cropping, lighting, selective color, contrast and much more. Submit photo's with no editing other then cropping and I'll do my best.

I'll start with 6 photo's and once they're complete decide if I'll keep doing them or not. Depends on how nice they turn out and if people enjoy them 
1. open
2. open
3. open
4. open
5. open
6. open


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

here is Thor. 
have fun


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you go GunsABlazing, hope you like it  If you want it brighter let me know.










1. closed
2. open
3. open
4. open
5. open
6. open


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i like it.
Thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can i? pic:








i miss guy so dang mucho


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Can you do mine? I just got her today :-D


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you go 

betta lover1507










Boikazi4o0










1. closed
2. closed
3. closed
4. open
5. open
6. open


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow that was fast! XD I love it.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Boikazi4o9 said:


> Wow that was fast! XD I love it.


Thanks, it's pretty easy for the basic stuff, for my major(photograghy) I had to take a class where we where taught how to use Photoshop and lightroom, but at home I only have lightroom XD


----------



## Boikazi4o9 (Jan 24, 2012)

That sound awesome! I took Photoshop class in third semesters, because I alway wanted to learn photoshop.xD but I still got alot to learn.haha


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

At my school there's a introductory class, and the second class goes into some really insane manipulations. I haven't taken the second yet


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Me? These are really good edits!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Pitluvs 

Here's yours










1. closed
2. closed
3. closed
4. closed
5. open
6. open


----------



## BeRadGeeYo (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you do mine? =)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## BeRadGeeYo (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks so much! It's so hard to get a bright picture of him!


----------

